
Google Is Finally Redesigning Its Biggest Cash Cow: AdWords - ohjeez
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3058294/google-is-finally-redesigning-its-biggest-cash-cow-adwords
======
plexicle
It's also written in Dart! Wonderful to see if you ask me. Doesn't deserve a
lot of the flack it gets. I actually enjoy using it.

